
Battling Climate Change from Space - shoaib_iq
Hi all, I&#x27;m the founder of Saturn Space - a startup building satellites to help battle climate change.<p>We&#x27;re building a CubeSat constellation capable of hyperspectral imagery and aim to make industries efficient with our data, drastically reducing environmental impact.<p>While our technology remains in RnD, next week, we&#x27;re launching Atlas. An analytics tool that sources data from satellite imagery to produce actionable climate change data. We&#x27;ve built an analytical engine which uses imagery to calculate greenhouse gas concentrations in real-time for any desired location. We will be expanding this to soil and vegetation health, forest covers and more!<p>Also, I know this may raise a lot of questions so AMA! We&#x27;re keeping our tool completely free and open-source, making it available to everyone and creating a platform to help people build innovative solutions to help save our planet.<p>Subscribe to our product hunt page for more exciting updates! It’ll help heaps!!!!<p>Pruduct Hunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;upcoming&#x2F;atlas-by-saturn-space<p>Our website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.saturnspace.co
======
tectonic
We’d love to interview you for The Orbital Index
([https://orbitalindex.com](https://orbitalindex.com)). Please reach out!

------
paulacofreitas
So cool! Congrats

